# Questions about barnyard boggers Fulton ms.



## Dbright (Oct 15, 2012)

I was reading on their website that helmets and safety gear are required. They enforce this? Do they have bathrooms and showers? I was wanting to plan a weekend trip there but the females aren't gonna like no facilities. Anyone been recently with any input?

---------- Post added at 09:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------

Forgot to mention have been there just been some years no gear required then just can't remember on facilities. Heard a lot of stuff changed though.


----------



## Dbright (Oct 15, 2012)

No Fulton riders?


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Never been cuz, usually go to Georgetown or our local spots.


----------

